# Test, Tren, mast cycle. Thoughts and opinions please



## Janesrickey3 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am 26 years old about 5'10 I weigh 190. This isn't my first cycle my BF% is close to 8% Im looking for opinions with my cycle I'm wanting to run. I have ran Tren about 3 times now and i have never had bad sides. Night sweats and insomnia towards the end of my cycle; basically all I've gotten but never messed with my workouts.

Liquid Anavar 50mg ed weeks 1-4
Test P 100 weeks 1-6 50 mg eod
Test C 250 weeks 1-14 250 mg twice a week
Tren E 250 weeks 1-12 500 mg twice a week
Masteron 100 weeks 5-10 50mg eod
I have my PCT and AI's on hand.


----------



## Janesrickey3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Also I just got all my labs done. Liver enzymes are stable and in great condition. My testosterone is normal. Vitamin D is on the verge of being low and rBC are Normal.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 17, 2018)

That is my favorite stack, but I think you’ll certainly find out about Tren sides at a gram a week. Running that much you can lighten up on the Test too. It won’t make much of a difference.  Assuming your gear is legit, if you’ve never run that much you might want to consider dialing it back a bit.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

A gram of tren?! Woa buddy. Lets hear what your cycle history looks like...


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

You're at 8% off cycle?

what are your goals?

you should have more to show than 180 after running 3 tren cycles and proposing to run a gram of tren IMO.

post a pic. Not too many people at your body fat.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

400mg of tren was to much for me..By week 7 i dropped it to 200mg and its still working great..Its a powerful drug if u need a G of it u may have some bunk shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

8% is super shredded ..U got a pic? I love abs as u can see


----------



## Janesrickey3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Typo close to 9% m^ but I use to be into it a lot and last year was my last cycle I didn't use as much as I'm wanting to this time I know it's a lot I was just gonna see how my body handles and if it is to much I would drop it down. Pic coming


----------



## Janesrickey3 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm having trouble posting a pic?


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

Janesrickey3 said:


> I'm having trouble posting a pic?



is this a fuking Joke?


----------



## bvs (Jan 17, 2018)

A gram of tren can turn the most level headed man insane


----------



## bvs (Jan 17, 2018)

Also you are nowhere near 9%. Not being a dick, im being realistic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

you look like out of shape bud bundy


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

maybe 13% I'll be the nice guy here and say, you've made good progress but you need to seriously re think this cycle you proposed and dial it down big time,  and DO NOT rely on the aas but your diet/training much more so. you ran tren 3 times to look decent. fail. you should be shredded as fukk unless your diet/training are shit or ur gear is bunk/underdosed. that was nice, right? constructive critisism duderino


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandmaster B


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> maybe 13% I'll be the nice guy here and say, you've made good progress but you need to seriously re think this cycle you proposed and dial it down big time,  and DO NOT rely on the aas but your diet/training much more so. you ran tren 3 times to look decent. fail. you should be shredded as fukk unless your diet/training are shit or ur gear is bunk/underdosed. that was nice, right? constructive critisism duderino


this right here is the problem with the boards...What progress has he made?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

oh and brace ur butthole for the flames comin at it haha


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> this right here is the problem with the boards...What progress has he made?



his before/after pics show good progress. not what you would think after 3 tren runs though. read bundy, read


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

its not even just the boards...That kinda bullshit let not hurt anyones feelings is whats wrong with the fukking world today...Liberal pukes


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> its not even just the boards...That kinda bullshit let not hurt anyones feelings is whats wrong with the fukking world today...Liberal pukes



I'm not liberal and I think my comment was fair and firm. if you want to disagree that A OK buddy. Lets not start anoyher pissing match eh


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

and thanks for the neg rep, you my dawg


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

u earned it dawg


----------



## Janesrickey3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yo, Feedback is feedback I'm here trying to get information. I never did any tests so I have no idea if my gear was Bunk or not. I got my Labs done this time. I just know I showed results in the time I was taking the gear I was getting. My first 2 cycles were close to 5 years ago. Agreed I was too young and way undereducated and my last cycle one was a year ago. I said close to 9% because I used the Hand held BMI which said I was 9.57 and yes they do not produce accurate results. so thanks for the feed back. as far as feelings, no hard feelings. just trying to get help and info even if it is harsh haha


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

I agree with Bundy (gasp). 

He has no business touching gear let alone tren. The progress he made could have easily been done natural. 

OP- you should make a new thread about your diet and training and get feedback on that. 

No amount of drugs is going to do it for you If those pics are all you have to show after three cycles of tren.

get your diet and training on point and then run a test only cycle. You should have good results.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

good attitude and yeah those hand-held things are junk dude. you fukked up running shit so young but ur owning up to it, good. now listen to what these very experienced guys have to say


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

What happen to the pics? Jesus Christ that was absolutely disastrous. Look, this is a serious board when it comes to AAS, training and diet. We have our fun and bust balls when appropriate. But I have to agree with Bundy here. Those pics were of a teenage looking kid who never lifted a weight in his life. Not some experienced gym rat who claims to have done 3 advanced Cycles and posting about his next heavy cycle. This just pissed me the fuk off! Are you freaking kidding me??? This board is to be taken serious because the things we do here are  serious. Get out of here with wasting our fuking time.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

Janesrickey3 said:


> I'm having trouble posting a pic?



dude wtf...


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't see any pics at all.


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I don't see any pics at all.



He took them down.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2018)

By far my favorite AAS combo there is, or was anyway. I guess what needed to be said, has...........I will regurgitate the fact of a gram a tren is counter productive.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 19, 2018)

Back to the drawing board, imo. As everyone else has said, have to get your diet on point. Same with training. 
And I've done 8 tren cycles and have never ran a gram. Never thought of it. That's too much, especially for a beginner.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think I could handle a gram of tren. The 6 weeks I run tren ace at 500 are uncomfortable enough for me. 

With that being said, YOU also shouldn't be running that much tren either.


----------



## bitterStrength (Jan 28, 2018)

Dude those 3  compounds are a great cycle. But your Tren dose is retarded. The fact that your even  considering that much, indicates you have dont  your diet in check. Remember diet is everything. Drop the tren to like 500-600. And thats even a bit high. Ive never ran it higher then 500. And up your Mast to 600


----------



## Seeker (Jan 28, 2018)

^^^^^ you really shouldn't be giving the OP any advice on taking AAS. I'm not sure if you read the previous posts but if you did youd get the get the hint that this guy shouldn't be anywhere near ass.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 29, 2018)

I wanna see the pics lol


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 29, 2018)

fuk I missed the pics.


----------

